# Nice turn out



## Clam (Jun 27, 2012)

I was playing around with some small bottles I just got, and in trying to get some good pics of it I came up with this....Let me now if you like it and I will tell you the "trick".....................Greg


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 27, 2012)

take a peice of black paper and cut a hole in it , shine a light up through it?

 or did you mean how to pinstripe our bottles at home ?[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Dugout (Jun 28, 2012)

We are waiting for instructions..............


----------

